# 45 Degress In Adelaide - Time To Consume Some Icey Beer Tonight!



## Interloper (28/1/09)

Anyone else working in the city today? 45 degrees in Adelaide and man does it feel like it. It absolutely stings out in the sun.

Not looking forward to my bus ride home. Lucky I put a heap of pilsners on ice before leaving for work this morning.

Now I'm only wishing I put more in there, I will be inhaling one in about 2 seconds once I get in the door.


----------



## Katherine (28/1/09)

That is a shocker... Lucky you don't have to touch a steering wheel.....


----------



## newguy (28/1/09)

For me anything above 25C is hot. 45C.....isn't that enough to melt lead?

Definitely sticky sack weather. As in if you're a guy, don't you just hate it when your sack sticks to your leg?


----------



## therook (28/1/09)

Interloper said:


> Anyone else working in the city today? 45 degrees in Adelaide and man does it feel like it. It absolutely stings out in the sun.
> 
> Not looking forward to my bus ride home. Lucky I put a heap of pilsners on ice before leaving for work this morning.
> 
> Now I'm only wishing I put more in there, I will be inhaling one in about 2 seconds once I get in the door.




I feel your pain.

Its 43 at home today with 42, 42, 43 and 37 to follow

Rook


----------



## Ronin (28/1/09)

Interloper said:


> Anyone else working in the city today? 45 degrees in Adelaide and man does it feel like it. It absolutely stings out in the sun.
> 
> Not looking forward to my bus ride home. Lucky I put a heap of pilsners on ice before leaving for work this morning.
> 
> Now I'm only wishing I put more in there, I will be inhaling one in about 2 seconds once I get in the door.



Only 42 (only?) in melbourne, but I know what you mean. I've got a keg of Helles at home, great beer on a hot day. Only problem is I'm supposed to be keeping it for my housewarming...


----------



## Effect (28/1/09)

Yeah, it is about that down in glenelg...just drove home and mate...it's like a punch in the face this hot weather....


I just wish I could drink a beer - only got until sunday till I can start drinking again.


----------



## buttersd70 (28/1/09)

NG, thats 113F.  Nasty, nasty weather. And the worst thing about it in adelaide, imo, is that it's such a dry heat. Just checked the temp in the shade on my back porch....45.3C. I'd _kill _for one of Bostons Ginger Pilsners right now...but will have to make do with Amber Ale.

edit: Philip - its admirable that you're having a dry month. But I think the current heatwave counts as 'extraordinary circumstances'....I'm sure noone would hold it against you if you decided to have a beer.


----------



## newguy (28/1/09)

buttersd70 said:


> NG, thats 113F.  Nasty, nasty weather. And the worst thing about it in adelaide, imo, is that it's such a dry heat. Just checked the temp in the shade on my back porch....45.3C. I'd _kill _for one of Bostons Ginger Pilsners right now...but will have to make do with Amber Ale.



Don't know how to break this to you, but Canada is metric. No need to translate to Fehrenheit for me. I'm actually kind of weird - I'm metric when it comes to the weather but when I brew I use F. Every brewing book I bought when I first started out was written by an American so I just got used to F when brewing.


----------



## buttersd70 (28/1/09)

newguy said:


> Don't know how to break this to you, but Canada is metric.



Just more proof positive that the good people of Canada are smarter than yanks. :lol:


----------



## np1962 (28/1/09)

5 minutes until I have to trek out to get kids from school, start car now and let aircon get started.
Will be hitting the fridge when I get back. Has been a long dry day so far but will make up for it in half an hour!

Nige


----------



## newguy (28/1/09)

buttersd70 said:


> Just more proof positive that the good people of Canada are smarter than yanks. :lol:



Shhhhh. Not so loud.


----------



## Timmsy (28/1/09)

I love working in this heat. The aircon is cranking in the factory and in the office. The only thing im waiting for when i get home is my summer ale on tap. I reckon about 6 pints in a hour will do hahahaha


----------



## Fents (28/1/09)

yep 44 here in watsie too. lucky we have aircon at work plus i have jack and coke cans here and one of those superb german pilsners to knock off on the way home.


----------



## Lukes (28/1/09)

Im with Fents
at home not work and a couple of kegs in the fridge with it set down low.
What happened to 38 and out the gate ???


----------



## warrenlw63 (28/1/09)

Lukes said:


> What happened to 38 and out the gate ???



:lol: The printing trade has much to answer for.

Newguy our sacks are too big to stick to our legs.  

Warren -


----------



## domonsura (28/1/09)

Current air temp outside the shop - 47 degrees C.
Current concrete temp outside shop - 74.9 degrees C

Thank god for aircon. :wub: (and shoes  )


----------



## Steve (28/1/09)

domonsura said:


> Current air temp outside the shop - 47 degrees C.



faaarrrkkkk!


----------



## peas_and_corn (28/1/09)

The Earth should be like planets on sci fi shows- one climate


----------



## newguy (28/1/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> Newguy our sacks are too big to stick to our legs.



Say what you want, we both know it's probably a thick mat of fur that prevents adhesion.


----------



## Interloper (28/1/09)

domonsura said:


> Current air temp outside the shop - 47 degrees C.
> Current concrete temp outside shop - 74.9 degrees C
> 
> Thank god for aircon. :wub: (and shoes  )



Yeah she's brutal out there.... You can smell liquid bitumen in the city - it has reverted from a solid state in the heat. Even with aircon everyone looks like they have been kicked hard... Shuffling and sweating and hurrying to get back indoors.

Just hope there's no black outs in my area because I am going to get home and hammer that aircon soooo hard!

It was stilll 38 degrees at 9pm last night.


----------



## Frank (28/1/09)

domonsura said:


> Current air temp outside the shop - 47 degrees C.
> Current concrete temp outside shop - 74.9 degrees C
> Thank god for aircon. :wub: (and shoes  )


Just checked the temp at Nuriootpa.
outside 47.1oC
inside 23.7oC.
It will be a hot drive home.


----------



## Katherine (28/1/09)

Wouldnt all the children be sent home from school by now... or was that just when I was young and had no air cons....


----------



## robbo5253 (28/1/09)

I really dont want to go outside, but gonna have to knock off and get a beer!

Murray Bridge Ap at 15:00 CDT 
Temperature Dew Point Rel. Humidity Feels Like * 
47.6C 1.5C 6% 42.8C 

Cheers and lots of refreshing beers

Robbo


----------



## Jazman (28/1/09)

i finished at 2 today so hot in my factory fans are usless my tools are insided the factory are hot ..no aircon so fact temp be 48 or or higher glad im on hols now looking at 41 again .....enjoying an apa now followed by a pils


----------



## Fourstar (28/1/09)

Current Temp in the Melbourne CBD is 42.2.

Looks like we have soaked up all of SA's heat from yesterday!

Im glad im off to Mrs. Parmas tonight! Parma+pot = heaven.


----------



## BoilerBoy (28/1/09)

Interloper said:


> It was stilll 38 degrees at 9pm last night.



Yeah, 34C when my son came home from work last 11.30pm

With the lowest overnight temp of 32C

Summer's such cruel bitch <_< 

BB


----------



## warrenlw63 (28/1/09)

newguy said:


> Say what you want, we both know it's probably a thick mat of fur that prevents adhesion.



:lol: :lol: Too hot for Moose hide.

Warren -


----------



## Interloper (28/1/09)

BoilerBoy said:


> Summer's such cruel bitch <_<



Yes she will kick you in the nuts and smile whilst doing it.


----------



## Katherine (28/1/09)

Interloper said:


> Yes she will kick you in the nuts and smile whilst doing it.



Summer's my friend... only 28 here today! B)


----------



## domonsura (28/1/09)

We had a series of blackouts last night, about a dozen short ones over a 2 hour period. Which reminds me - must get some gas for the generator.............I have a feeling that last night's power outs were not the last of them. <_<


----------



## Frank (28/1/09)

Boston said:


> Just checked the temp at Nuriootpa.
> outside 47.1oC
> inside 23.7oC.
> It will be a hot drive home.


It has jumped to 49.5oC, since my last post.


----------



## buttersd70 (28/1/09)

Fourstar said:


> Current Temp in the Melbourne CBD is 42.2.
> 
> Looks like we have soaked up all of SA's heat from yesterday!
> 
> Im glad im off to Mrs. Parmas tonight! Parma+pot = heaven.


Just wait till tomorrow, then, sunshine. :lol:


----------



## cubbie (28/1/09)

buttersd70 said:


> Just more proof positive that the good people of Canada are smarter than yanks. :lol:


 Or more proof butters needs to get out more.  

What would you rather. I have had +45c here and -40c in Canada.....


----------



## muckey (28/1/09)

cubbie said:


> Or more proof butters needs to get out more.
> 
> What would you rather. I have had +45c here and -40c in Canada.....




Oh great, like he needs more encouragement to hang around my keg fridge :chug:


----------



## himzol (28/1/09)

I've been driving from job to job, the external temp gauge on the car has been hovering between 47 and 50 for most of the afternoon.

In and out of air con all day... wooo......hooo....

H.


----------



## Kai (28/1/09)

newguy said:


> Don't know how to break this to you, but Canada is metric. No need to translate to Fehrenheit for me. I'm actually kind of weird - I'm metric when it comes to the weather but when I brew I use F. Every brewing book I bought when I first started out was written by an American so I just got used to F when brewing.



F that!


----------



## Interloper (28/1/09)

Muckey said:


> Oh great, like he needs more encouragement to hang around my keg fridge :chug:



At this temp I would happily be _in _your keg fridge
:lol:


----------



## newguy (28/1/09)

cubbie said:


> What would you rather. I have had +45c here and -40c in Canada.....



Say what you will about -40C, when I'm cold I only have to put on more clothes or cover up with a blanket. But when you're hot.....you're pretty much stuck without A/C.

And where I grew up, north of Saskatoon, the record high was 42C and less than a year later it hit -56C. I really don't like either extreme.

FWIW, I can't fathom the temps there now. You have my sympathies. I wonder how many homebrewers try to cuddle up next to a full keg in order to get some sleep tonight.


----------



## buttersd70 (28/1/09)

Cubbie, the cold doesn't bother me....I was weened on Northern winters.


----------



## Interloper (28/1/09)

newguy said:


> Say what you will about -40C, when I'm cold I only have to put on more clothes or cover up with a blanket. But when you're hot.....you're pretty much stuck without A/C.
> 
> And where I grew up, north of Saskatoon, the record high was 42C and less than a year later it hit -56C. I really don't like either extreme.
> 
> FWIW, I can't fathom the temps there now. You have my sympathies. I wonder how many homebrewers try to cuddle up next to a full keg in order to get some sleep tonight.



Yeah the cold is bitter, but you can get warm. At this temp all the buildings/houses/glass windows are now soooo hot they will take days to cool down...Oh wait
Thursday: 41
Friday: 41
Saturday: 40
Sunday: 40
Monday: 39
Tuesday: 38

So now 38 is a cool change? WTF?


----------



## Katherine (28/1/09)

newguy said:


> Say what you will about -40C, when I'm cold I only have to put on more clothes or cover up with a blanket. But when you're hot.....you're pretty much stuck without A/C.
> 
> And where I grew up, north of Saskatoon, the record high was 42C and less than a year later it hit -56C. I really don't like either extreme.
> 
> FWIW, I can't fathom the temps there now. You have my sympathies. I wonder how many homebrewers try to cuddle up next to a full keg in order to get some sleep tonight.



There something about the over hot nights, everyone with esky's on the beach up late!


----------



## cubbie (28/1/09)

Muckey said:


> Oh great, like he needs more encouragement to hang around my keg fridge :chug:


hahaha  

All this talk of hot weather is making me dam thirsty.


----------



## muckey (28/1/09)

Interloper said:


> So now 38 is a cool change? WTF?



any temperature drop will be appreciated, I'm sure the fermentation fridge will appreciate it too.


----------



## KHB (28/1/09)

Boston said:


> It has jumped to 49.5oC, since my last post.




I thought it was hot here, im trying to not drink this week i drank way too much over the weekend. OHH well thats out the window!!

KHB


----------



## cubbie (28/1/09)

buttersd70 said:


> Cubbie, the cold doesn't bother me....I was weened on Northern winters.



I much prefer the cold temps. 45c has knobs on it.  Cold temps means I can ski!


----------



## buttersd70 (28/1/09)

Muckey said:


> any temperature drop will be appreciated, I'm sure the fermentation fridge will appreciate it too.



I put mine on last night to attemperate my NC cube to pitching temp....I've decided to wait a few days, I doubt the poor bloody fridge can get down to the required temp.....unless you wanna come over and help me shuffle things around so I can bring the fermentation fridge inside? :lol:



> I much prefer the cold temps. 45c has knobs on it. Cold temps means I can ski!


I remember as a kid, going ice skating on an _outside _rink in the middle of "summer", at Aviemoor.....


----------



## Effect (28/1/09)

I wonder how the people without fermenting fridges are going? :lol:


----------



## Interloper (28/1/09)

Phillip said:


> I wonder how the people without fermenting fridges are going? :lol:



Well I haven't brewed since last year...no fermentin' fridge? no brewin' !


----------



## Goofinder (28/1/09)

Phillip said:


> I wonder how the people without fermenting fridges are going? :lol:


I'm very close to an emergency reconfiguration of my keg fridge back to a fermentation fridge. Fermenter was sitting at around 21C this morning with a wet towel but I'm not sure I want to know what it will be when I get home!


----------



## SJW (28/1/09)

WOW You guys really cop it down there. We get some hot days up here in Newy/Sydney but they never seem to be as long and hot as you fellas. 
Good luck with it and hope the bush fires dont come into play. I will have a beer and a good thought for u all tonight.

Steve


----------



## Bubba Q (28/1/09)

Phillip said:


> I wonder how the people without fermenting fridges are going? :lol:


Not too bad surprisingly, I am located @ tullamarine Melbourne and the temp is 42C, I currently have a brew in my kitchen in 2 bunnings collapsible coolers (one below, one acting as a lid) and all I do is switch over some 1.125lt softdrink bottles of frozen water in the morning and evening and my brew keeps a temp of 18C 20C, although, if I had the space I would get a fermentation fridge in a heartbeat.


----------



## himzol (28/1/09)

Just been looking at some computer models and we may get some relief late next Wednesday....computer don't lie right


----------



## np1962 (28/1/09)

BoilerBoy said:


> Yeah, 34C when my son came home from work last 11.30pm
> 
> With the lowest overnight temp of 32C
> 
> ...




Was 32c when I went to work at 3.30am 
Was home again at 8.30 already around 38 then.
Wont bother going tomorrow!

Nige


----------



## tangent (28/1/09)

My fermenting fridge has about 75L of pils in it, still at 13C 
The beer fridge in the beer garden has been running non-stop for about a week!
I just walked home from lunch at the pub. Too hot to walk the extra 1km to the Wheatie, so I drank Riesling at the crappy pub nearest instead.
ABC radio (not yo-yo JJJ) just said the "official" temp in the shade is 46C (114.8F for you seppo lovers, "greatest economy in the world" etc.)


----------



## ale_engineer (28/1/09)

himzo said:


> Just been looking at some computer models and we may get some relief late next Wednesday....computer don't lie right



Oh crap, I hope it's not another 15 days of hell? All I can say is I'm glad I started using a fermentation fridge literally a week ago.


----------



## drsmurto (28/1/09)

buttersd70 said:


> NG, thats 113F.  Nasty, nasty weather. And the worst thing about it in adelaide, imo, is that it's such a dry heat. Just checked the temp in the shade on my back porch....45.3C. I'd _kill _for one of Bostons Ginger Pilsners right now...but will have to make do with Amber Ale.
> 
> edit: Philip - its admirable that you're having a dry month. But I think the current heatwave counts as 'extraordinary circumstances'....I'm sure noone would hold it against you if you decided to have a beer.



2 bottles of bostons ginger pilsner waiting for m when i get home B) 



Interloper said:


> Well I haven't brewed since last year...no fermentin' fridge? no brewin' !



Inside temp at home is 22C where my fermenters are sitting. Havent used the air con yet and doubt i will need it. 

Double brick house + new insualtion and a nice cool breeze thru the valley late evening and night. Needed the quilt last night......

Oh, sorry, you plains dwellers dont get that breeze


----------



## np1962 (28/1/09)

DrSmurto said:


> 2 bottles of bostons ginger pilsner waiting for m when i get home B)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anyone for a piss up at Mt Torrens? B)


----------



## jonocarroll (28/1/09)

Still keeping up there with the 44.9 isn't it! This deserves a Batman style "Blam!"

The bureau has decided to make us feel better about the weather tomorrow - they will predict a temperature of "infinity" and we'll all be glad it's lower than that.

Seriously though - who parked Adelaide in the sun and forgot to put the windows down? I'll certainly be rushing home to some Summer Ales.


----------



## sponge (28/1/09)

Phillip said:


> I wonder how the people without fermenting fridges are going? :lol:



I just checked my brewing den under the house. its still going alright at 24'C. im just waiting til it gets back down around 20'C, then ill be a happy camper


----------



## enoch (28/1/09)

tangent said:


> My fermenting fridge has about 75L of pils in it, still at 13C
> The beer fridge in the beer garden has been running non-stop for about a week!
> I just walked home from lunch at the pub. Too hot to walk the extra 1km to the Wheatie, so I drank Riesling at the crappy pub nearest instead.
> ABC radio (not yo-yo JJJ) just said the "official" temp in the shade is 46C (114.8F for you seppo lovers, "greatest economy in the world" etc.)


45.7 and I have a 25 minute walk home through the rail yards in a little while.
The big fridge has been coping well so a nice fresh Hefe on tap when I get home.


----------



## Andrew (28/1/09)

Yup, its even hot down here on the south coast.
The Steam Exchange has only just opened up for business (its about 4.30pm).
Too damn hot to brew in.
We'll be closed tomorrow too.
Pity all those poor bottles of beer making their way to Ballarat for judging in the AIBA at the moment...not good weather for freighting beer...


----------



## Timmsy (28/1/09)

domonsura said:


> We had a series of blackouts last night, about a dozen short ones over a 2 hour period. Which reminds me - must get some gas for the generator.............I have a feeling that last night's power outs were not the last of them. <_<



Ive been in Parafield Gardens for about 6 years and had a hole of maybe 3 black outs.

Oh i dare you have a walk to Charlies hardware bare foot. Itl will do your feet good hahahaha twice i have had blisters from not wearing shoes and once was down the beach on the sand. Not again thats for sure. I love sandles


----------



## raven19 (28/1/09)

The missus has the car, I ride the motorbike to work again. An R6 sitting in traffic when 40+ is not fun. Glad it has a shady spot to park.

Bereau of Met has upgraded forecast as follows:
*Friday * Dry. Mostly sunny. Min 30 Max 41
*Saturday * Dry. Mostly sunny. Min 25 Max 40
*Sunday * Dry. Mostly sunny. Min 23 Max 40
*Monday * Dry. Mostly sunny. Min 22 Max 39
*Tuesday * Dry. Mostly sunny. Min 22 Max 38
*Wednesday * Dry. Mostly sunny. Min 22 Max 38


My fermenter is in a large tub with an icy water bath, rotating frozen water bottles in and out of the water. keeping it around 20 - 22 i hope...


----------



## Interloper (28/1/09)

Just got in from bus ride from HELL. No air con and the windows wouldn't open! ahhhhhh! Lucky I live 10 mins out of city but I am now inhaling beer - should have put a glass in the fridge as everything in my house feels hot to the touch.

Just posting a quick message before I hit beer #2 for the night.

daaaaaaaaamn it is mean out there!


----------



## np1962 (28/1/09)

raven19 said:


> The missus has the car, I ride the motorbike to work again. An R6 sitting in traffic when 40+ is not fun. Glad it has a shady spot to park.
> 
> Bereau of Met has upgraded forecast as follows:
> *Friday *Dry. Mostly sunny. Min 30 Max 41
> ...



Those overnights dont look so bad, at least will get some sleep.


----------



## Timmsy (28/1/09)

You should be ok mate. I had mine in a esky last week to come home and it was at about 20 degrees and i know what you mean on the bike. It sucks the all the fluid in body rite out. I use to ride a Harley and didnt ride in this heat. Not good for the bike or the rider. Buger getting dizzy riding a bike in this heat


----------



## np1962 (28/1/09)

Can you believe this topic has 67 posts? :lol:


----------



## ale_engineer (28/1/09)

NigeP62 said:


> Can you believe this topic has 67 posts? :lol:



In only 2 hours. I think we all need a beer!


----------



## boingk (28/1/09)

Its even darn hot here in the Highlands. 35'C at least, or something stupid. And its going to be that for the rest of the week apparently. Oh, and my good ol' Valiant decided now is the time to have a cracked aircon compressor mount.

F$%k that, seriously.

- boingk


----------



## raven19 (28/1/09)

NigeP62 said:


> Can you believe this topic has 67 posts? :lol:



Too hot at work, a/c is struggling big time. Reckon we are all keen to drink a beer, and posting on AHB is the next best thing.

Not sure I believe those minimum temps forecasted either, with so much heat in the day, it seems to take forever to cool down at night.

Been sleeping in spare room with window rattler on from bedtime till 2am, then fan till morning...

I like the idea of Beers at Dr Smurtos!


----------



## DiscoStu (28/1/09)

Phillip said:


> I wonder how the people without fermenting fridges are going? :lol:



We had temps into the low forties late last week in sydney, had a fermentor in a dead fridge and was rotating 6 1.5L PET bottles full of frozen water thru it, 4 during the day and 2 overnight just to keep the temp down to 20C

But at least SWMBO now seems convinced a brew fridge is the way to go.


----------



## Mantis (28/1/09)

Phillip said:


> I wonder how the people without fermenting fridges are going? :lol:




Not good. Mine are sitting at 24 and theres not much I can do about it.
Damn I need a fridge


----------



## KHB (28/1/09)

raven19 said:


> I like the idea of Beers at Dr Smurtos!





Smurto,


Im finished work at nine, ill see you round ten HAHA.

KHB


----------



## Goofinder (28/1/09)

Well I dropped in at home just to check on my fermenter (does this qualify me for the beer nerd thread?) on the way to the inlaws where there is a pool... still sitting at around 21C under the wet towel (well, it was wet this morning at least) even though it's about 33C inside. Looks like I can keep my beer fridge after all. I'm definitely going to need it over the next few days. :chug:


----------



## Effect (28/1/09)

I'm going to go and get some apple juice and mix it with soda water - so I can pretend I am drinking beer


----------



## troopa (28/1/09)

Motorbike = Lane spilt 
WTH are you doing sitting in traffic?

Melbourne Monash freeway in the middle of summer in my old valiant was HELL on 4 wheels till i got the bike
turned the 1.5hour trip home from Melbourne to Ferntree Gully into a 25mins splender of weaving inbetween cars 

Been 35s+ out the mines in Singleton NSW everyday i had to work outside since last wenesday im sick of it and burt to a crisp ... Im just glad its not 48s+

Tom


----------



## shellnaf (28/1/09)

NigeP62 said:


> Those overnights dont look so bad, at least will get some sleep.



Try doing nightshift and having to sleep when it's 40+, only plus is that I don't have to work in the heat. It's not much of a plus, but atleast it's something. Woke up a few hours ago with a headache as well so don't feel like a beer. Yet!!!

Nat


----------



## Jazman (28/1/09)

glad my ferm fridge is going got an ale sitting nicely on 18 deg that i brewed on the cool sat


----------



## Millet Man (28/1/09)

Andrew said:


> Yup, its even hot down here on the south coast.
> The Steam Exchange has only just opened up for business (its about 4.30pm).
> Too damn hot to brew in.
> We'll be closed tomorrow too.
> Pity all those poor bottles of beer making their way to Ballarat for judging in the AIBA at the moment...not good weather for freighting beer...


The beer won't be happy until it gets into Wasabi's cool room - just shy of 40C here today (peaking now at 6pm) with 40, 42, 38 to come and a cool change to 30C on Sunday.

Glad I wasn't brewing this week but it's bloody hot enough bottling in here with no through breeze and the steam boiler pumping out the heat also. I'm doing an evening shift tonight to mill grain so I don't have to come in on Saturday at all, so no beers for a few hours yet.

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## Interloper (28/1/09)

too hot 2 go 2 computer, posting from iphone. Beer helps but they say on news it will be WORSE 2morrow!


----------



## Double Hopper (28/1/09)

:chug: i am very happy that my 46l of ale is not effected by the heat got to love fermenting fridges :beer:


----------



## Jazman (28/1/09)

glad im on holidays tommorrow but i have a new problem my beer is evaporating fast out of the glass


----------



## QldKev (28/1/09)

You guys should move up to this hot tropical queensland, we had 31 today!!!! :wub: 

QldKev


----------



## QldKev (28/1/09)

Sorry, just checked to local airport readings, we got a max 30.2 today.... :beerbang: :beerbang: 

Geeze it is hot

QldKev


----------



## staggalee (28/1/09)

"Yes Dorrie, Ena Sharples round on Coronation St. says she heard it will be 51* tomorrow" :lol: 

stagga.


----------



## Bizier (28/1/09)

Yep, hearing the forcast for Adelaide made me shut up about the temp here in Syd.

Cheers guys.


----------



## quantocks (28/1/09)

going to be 40+ for the rest of the week guys. Grab a case of VB, it'll see you through.


----------



## Lukes (28/1/09)

newguy said:


> Say what you will about -40C, when I'm cold I only have to put on more clothes or cover up with a blanket. But when you're hot.....you're pretty much stuck without A/C.
> 
> And where I grew up, north of Saskatoon, the record high was 42C and less than a year later it hit -56C. I really don't like either extreme.
> 
> FWIW, I can't fathom the temps there now. You have my sympathies. I wonder how many homebrewers try to cuddle up next to a full keg in order to get some sleep tonight.



Newguy,
Ive been to Canada when it's been 43 this time of year............
43 foot deep dry powder that is...  

Luke


----------



## Batz (28/1/09)

HTFU you mob of namby pamby,girls blouse,tea cosy,nancy boys !


----------



## TidalPete (28/1/09)

staggalee said:


> "Yes Dorrie, Ena Sharples round on Coronation St. says she heard it will be 51* tomorrow" :lol:
> 
> stagga.



And what does Herb think of that? We at No 96 are refusing to drink beer during this heatwave h34r: My Aldo reckons dehydration via beer swilling will not help & Norma & Alf upstairs are on the H20 for the duration. Goodness knows what the resident poof is thinking? :lol: 

TP :beer:


----------



## staggalee (28/1/09)

Batz said:


> HTFU you mob of namby pamby,girls blouse,tea cosy,nancy boys !


Batz, you`re an ex Pilbara/Newman man, what was the hottest you saw over there?

stagga.


----------



## hoppinmad (28/1/09)

8pm - still 40c in Geelong

I bought a wine fridge from Aldi about 2 years ago to store my wine collection. Has been fantastic as a fermentation fridge!... whilst the Grange bakes away in the kitchen cupboard. Hey... was never gonna drink it anyway! :icon_cheers:


----------



## quantocks (28/1/09)

Melbourne heat today bent the train tracks, this is going to be an interesting week.


----------



## mattcarty (28/1/09)

yeah its a stinkin bastard of a day alright luckily im on night shift this week so i sleep through most of the day with the air con cranked and come out at night when its cooler (a cool 30 degrees at midnight last night  ).

my hat goes off to the factory workers out there, i used to be there guys i know what its like, i will be drinking a beer in salute to you when i knock off tonight.

cheers
carty


----------



## Tony (28/1/09)

I feel for you lot. That sort of heat is opressive.

I remember living in cobar in NSW.......... out near broken hill (where they filmed the mad max movies) and during the 1995 dorught it hit 50 deg at 3 in the arvo for 2 weeks strait.......... made it to 53 one day..... air temp in the shade.

HEat like that is nasty. Keep cool and keep your fuids up folks!

have fun!

cheers


----------



## mattcarty (28/1/09)

quantocks said:


> Melbourne heat today bent the train tracks, this is going to be an interesting week.




yeah we had train and tram delays in adelaide cause of the heat, which is awesome since te public transport system in this inbred backwater state is f#$ked enough on a normal day, its a bit sad when the new trams cant cope with the heat so they bring out the old school trams to do the run, ahhhh adelaide it takes f#$king forever to get things done in this place and when we finally have progess its not done properly.

lets hear it for the one way expressway WOOOOO!

cheers
carty


----------



## flattop (28/1/09)

43* in Melbourne 32* in the pool... 33 inside......
Time for a HB


----------



## schooey (28/1/09)

Weren't there that day, but I spent a few days in a row over 50C in Jan 2005


----------



## buttersd70 (28/1/09)

Tony said:


> Keep cool and keep your fuids up folks!



Problem is, I don't think my liver can keep up with it. :lol: 

oh, differant fluids.... :unsure:


----------



## Batz (28/1/09)

staggalee said:


> Batz, you`re an ex Pilbara/Newman man, what was the hottest you saw over there?
> 
> stagga.




We had 48 in Tom Price once,but days and days of 45,and I worked outside in it for 25 years.You get to old for that shit after a while.

Batz


----------



## himzol (28/1/09)

Just been out watering the veggie patch and fruit trees, fire bommber skims over the house.... run inside and check CFS webpage.. tree fire at crafers, hope they get it out quick.

Oh well, time for a larger and keep tabs on the CFS website..

H.


----------



## paul (28/1/09)

Where are all the people that whinge all winter saying they cant wait for summer?

Thumbs up to all the people that have to keep on working in the heat.


----------



## himzol (28/1/09)

paul said:


> Where are all the people that whinge all winter saying they cant wait for summer?
> 
> Thumbs up to all the people that have to keep on working in the heat.



Well I'll confess I'm one of those..The only reason I do complain is that we don't actually have a winter, we have months of wet miserable cold...Now if it snowed and we had a real winter, well then I wouldn't complain..

I'm also not complaining about todays weather, just a little on edge when it gets this hot up in the hills, otherwise fine.

Himzo.


----------



## Pollux (28/1/09)

paul said:


> Where are all the people that whinge all winter saying they cant wait for summer?
> 
> Thumbs up to all the people that have to keep on working in the heat.




That surely isn't me..........I love winter, the walking to and from work becomes comfortable, and faster.

Give a nice dry winter day anytime.....


----------



## Daniel.lear (28/1/09)

My body is going to get a workout next week if this heat keeps up, i go to Japan snowboarding next week. 40 to -12 in 9hrs.

I'll probably catch bloody pneumonia.

Leary


----------



## Big John (28/1/09)

Also in melb with 40+ temps

First time brewing through summer and was worried about keeping a steady temp for the batch i mixed on the weekend just gone.

But with fermenter in cupboard, wet towl and a 12 hourly swap of 3 litre ice brick (plus evap cooling) and she is staying steady at 18 degrees.

Now just have to hope that the electricity doesn't fail like in the office this afternoon...


----------



## crundle (28/1/09)

With this heat wave we are expecting, I will have to put on an extra brew to make sure I don't run out of beer at the rate it is being consumed...

It's going to get a hammering this weekend, no doubt about that!

Crundle


----------



## Tony (28/1/09)

buttersd70 said:


> Problem is, I don't think my liver can keep up with it. :lol:
> 
> oh, differant fluids.... :unsure:



They are all light beers arnt they butters? you will live 

I have seen a few days in the low 50's south of singleton in the hunter valley. Its an open cut coal mine alley and the air super heats over the bare earth. Those were readings from propper white shaded weather stations as well.

was only for a day here and there when the temp was in the low 40's in town away from the mines.

you guys are copping it to get temps like that over 3 or 4 consecutive days. Would be isolated pockets of may hotter temps and they are not places you will want to be.

cheers


----------



## buttersd70 (28/1/09)

Tony said:


> They are all light beers arnt they butters? you will live



My last 3 batches have all been >1045OG....so I'm staggering a bit atm. Not big beers, but bigger than usual for me. :lol:


----------



## braufrau (29/1/09)

Himzo I'm with you ... the winters up here are wet and cold and the heating bill sucks. But the plus side is we haven't run the aircon in 3 years ... but I think we will succumb tonight or maybe tomorrow. Its 28 in the house at 7am and 32 outside already, I can't bear to think what it is on the plains!
This is worse than last years 1:3000 year heatwave because the T isn't dropping in the night!


----------



## Timmsy (29/1/09)

paul said:


> Where are all the people that whinge all winter saying they cant wait for summer?
> 
> Thumbs up to all the people that have to keep on working in the heat.




I think no one in Australia especially in South Australia should complain about winter. Hell rain is gold and we need a hell alot of it. The poor murray  but summer does rock it brings the 3 B's out BEER BABES and BIKINIS


----------



## Goofinder (29/1/09)

braufrau said:


> Its 28 in the house at 7am and 32 outside already, I can't bear to think what it is on the plains!
> This is worse than last years 1:3000 year heatwave because the T isn't dropping in the night!


36 at the moment, after dropping to a low of 33.9 overnight!

About 32 in the house here at the moment, and that's downstairs. Usually we only run the air con in the upstairs bedroom during the night to sleep if at all but had to break out the noisy downstairs one last night just to cool it slightly to 30 to be bearable.

It looks like there's only one more night of the horrible stuff as it's forecast to drop to 25 on Friday night.


----------



## Goofinder (29/1/09)

Timmsy said:


> I think no one in Australia especially in South Australia should complain about winter. Hell rain is gold and we need a hell alot of it. The poor murray  but summer does rock it brings the 3 B's out BEER BABES and BIKINIS


There's no winter in Adelaide... in fact there's only two seasons:
- Hot and dry
- Cool and dampish


----------



## braufrau (29/1/09)

I don't live in the same climate as most of adelaide.
The average T is 6C less than on the plains. The rainfall is double. In fact, I live in the wettest spot in South Austalia. So ... yes I can complain about the winters if I want.

Oh and rain here wont fix the Murray. if you look at the climate change graphs on the BOM site, our rainfall has changed very litttle over teh last 3 decades, but it has changed dramatically in the eastern states where the murray starts and where most of the water gets slurped away.


----------



## Fents (29/1/09)

So it was 34 on the way into work today according to the car!

The IGA just a block from my house burnt down last night firetrucks everywhere.

ended up reefing the mattress off the bed and sleeping under the aircon. whole of elthams power is out since 6pm last night which is a bit to close for my liking. 4 more days to go too eh.


----------



## jel (29/1/09)

Fents said:


> whole of elthams power is out since 6pm last night which is a bit to close for my liking. 4 more days to go too eh.



your lucky, power was out at our place last night from 8pm till 6.30 am. hottest night on record (or so i was told). 

fingers crossed, it doesnt happen tonight. i had to drink all the cold beer in the fridge to stop it from spoiling


----------



## KHB (29/1/09)

So does this thread keep continuing as it will be this hot again today  

KHB


----------



## warrenlw63 (29/1/09)

No chance.  

Warren -


----------



## drsmurto (29/1/09)

39.2 at 930 out here in Edinburgh so i reckon we should go close to 45 again.

Bostons Ginger Pilsners went down a treat last night! 

I was a tad quick at laughing at all you plains dwellers, didnt drop below 30 at my place last night.......


----------



## Interloper (29/1/09)

Check out the overnight temps...
http://www.news.com.au/common/imagedata/0,,6462085,00.jpg

Honestly this is just getting rude. I had to put down a longy of my hard (extra hard!) Lemonade this morning knowing I would be desperate for a cheeky cold one when I get in the door tonight.

Everyone is a bit loopy, even with aircon you can't sleep properly. When you step outisde it's like a kick in the teeth. People's body language is fascinating - shuffling and struggling and lots of sighing.

Might even have to pop into a pub at lunch and punch a coldy back to last the afternoon out.


----------



## domonsura (29/1/09)

bloody hell, here we go again.........already a ridiculous temperature and it's only 10am.......half the guys from the surrounding businesses that don't have air-con have stayed home today - apparently one of them had a bit of a heatstroke incident yesterday and it's made the rest of them wonder if trying to work through it is sensible.
My small dilemma is the air-con here (despite it being an absolute beast of a thing that lifts half of the roof tiles when you turn it up) is not coping real well - so to stay cool you have to stand directly in the flow. The only problem with that is that the wind blows the shielding argon away from the weld. So it's a case of turning off the air-con and welding until the temp becomes unbearable (5 minutes max) and there are complaints from the missus next door, then turning it on again to cool everything down again.......& every little while going and standing in the cool-room for a bit. And I thought the air-con was going to solve the summer problems.....bummer.

Best of luck to you poor buggers that have to work outside in this. You have my full respect, I couldn't do it.

edit: interesting the knock-on effects of weather like this - I've just heard the 6th siren go screaming past on Main north rd in the last hour. Seemed to be a lot of them out & about last night too.......bet the local constabulary had a _wonderful_ time last night.....:lol:


----------



## A3k (29/1/09)

Yeah, hottest night I remember. Cant wait to get ducted a/c so I dont have to sleep in the lounge room.

Check out what happened to my 5lt keg in the heat (ATTACHED PIC). The bottom and the top popped out like when you freeze a can of coke. Im not much of a photographer so it didnt come through too much.
Lucky BWS stuffed up and sold me a heap at 10 bucks a pop.


----------



## Katherine (29/1/09)

DrSmurto said:


> 39.2 at 930 out here in Edinburgh so i reckon we should go close to 45 again.
> 
> Bostons Ginger Pilsners went down a treat last night!
> 
> I was a tad quick at laughing at all you plains dwellers, didnt drop below 30 at my place last night.......



Hey a little off topic... but I have found the recipe for Boston's Ginger Pilsner through the search function but has there being a discussion on it... You guys have being making me thirsty talking about this pilsner and the heat.... Im yet to make a pilsner even though it's quite mild over here in WA Im sure our hot weather is on it's way so I may be a little late on wanting to make this but I research it first and see.... Cheers B)


----------



## crundle (29/1/09)

Hot down south too, but not quite as bad as the north and city...

Dropped kids off at school, got the shopping out of the way, and just tucked into a Coopers Cervaza with Lyle's Golden syrup. I know its a kit, but if there is a better summer beer that is so easy to make, I haven't found it yet.

DJ is getting an air conditioner installed today, I pity the poor buggers installing it!

Crundle


----------



## jel (29/1/09)

Katie said:


> Hey a little off topic... but I have found the recipe for Boston's Ginger Pilsner through the search function but has there being a discussion on it..



here you go:

Ginger Pilsner Discussion


----------



## Katherine (29/1/09)

jel said:


> here you go:
> 
> Ginger Pilsner Discussion



Thank you very much


----------



## Timmsy (29/1/09)

Ahh back to work in the factory after eating a zooper dooper


----------



## reviled (29/1/09)

21*c and cloudy here <_< Boring


----------



## Frank (29/1/09)

Katie said:


> Hey a little off topic... but I have found the recipe for Boston's Ginger Pilsner through the search function but has there being a discussion on it... You guys have being making me thirsty talking about this pilsner and the heat.... Im yet to make a pilsner even though it's quite mild over here in WA Im sure our hot weather is on it's way so I may be a little late on wanting to make this but I research it first and see.... Cheers B)


Link from jel, or,
Bottom right hand side of all recipes in the DB has a 'Discuss Recipe' tab.
Cheers


----------



## np1962 (29/1/09)

:huh: This is now beyond a joke.
Beer fridge in garage wont go below 13c. Best sneak some bottles into food fridge while SWMBO is at work! B)


----------



## caleb (29/1/09)

quantocks said:


> Melbourne heat today bent the train tracks, this is going to be an interesting week.



Right... so we've got:
3 blokes to supervise intensely. <_< 
1 bloke to lean on his tool, hand in pocket and gaze off into the distance  
1 woman (?) to hose the track... AFTER it's buckled...what is this actually supposed to achieve?  
and finally:
1 bloke to actually swing a big hammer and do all the work. :lol: 

I love the government.


----------



## boingk (29/1/09)

Its classic, Caleb. 3 fellows watching one poor [email protected]$tard dig a hole. Couple of guys leaning on shovels while one plants shrubs on a roundabout. Same ol' same ol'.

Meanwhile it was 25'C here in Goulburn at 9am, with a projected top of 35+. 

Yay.

- boingk


----------



## fergi (29/1/09)

this has nothing to do with beer, but yesterday afternoon i cracked an egg on our back yard paving to see if what i had heard years ago that you can fry an egg when it gets that hot, well 3 hours later went back out and sure enough it was cooked, the ants were getting stuck into it too so must have 
been cooked ok for them
cheers
fergi


----------



## Katherine (29/1/09)

Caleb said:


> Right... so we've got:
> 3 blokes to supervise intensely. <_<
> 1 bloke to lean on his tool, hand in pocket and gaze off into the distance
> 1 woman (?) to hose the track... AFTER it's buckled...what is this actually supposed to achieve?
> ...



and we complain about our transport system... check this out

View attachment transport.bmp


----------



## Adamt (29/1/09)

Just about to jump above 40C here.

It managed to get down to a positively CHILLY 34C last night. 

We've got a decent breeze here too :S

Staying indoors again today.


----------



## Timmsy (29/1/09)

fergi said:


> this has nothing to do with beer, but yesterday afternoon i cracked an egg on our back yard paving to see if what i had heard years ago that you can fry an egg when it gets that hot, well 3 hours later went back out and sure enough it was cooked, the ants were getting stuck into it too so must have
> been cooked ok for them
> cheers
> fergi




Might have to try that with the material i use. Its 90 odd reflective silver and when the sun hits it it shoots a hell alot of heat off. Will do it 2morrow i think unless the canteen will kindly donate 1 for R and D


----------



## bugwan (29/1/09)

It's just pushed past 40 degrees here in Melbourne (although the thermometer in the backyard says 45). And I chose today to take a day off and brew...!

I couldn't waste a day, so I mashed in at 7:30 and I've just put 40 litres of APA in cubes. Holy crap, if it's 45 out the back, then I wonder what temp it is when you're leaning over a 90 litre pot of boiling liquor...!?

In front of the air con now, it's all good.


----------



## warrenlw63 (29/1/09)

bugwan said:


> then I wonder what temp it is when you're leaning over a 90 litre pot of boiling liquor...!?



Hey Dave your dripping sweat would play havoc with your evap. rate.  

Warren -


----------



## TidalPete (29/1/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> Hey Dave your dripping sweat would play havoc with your evap. rate.
> 
> Warren -



As well as adding too much salt to the boil.  

TP :beer:


----------



## bugwan (29/1/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> Hey Dave your dripping sweat would play havoc with your evap. rate.
> 
> Warren -



I did end up with 5 litres in the bottom of the kettle - despite the strong northerly...maybe I did impart a few litres of perspiration...! We'll call it L'eau D'bugwan. Maybe that should be odour bugwan... Pete - you're right, no salts need to be added at this stage. :lol: 

The only problem now is waiting for pitching temp, should have this baby on tap in late 2010.


----------



## caleb (29/1/09)

TidalPete said:


> As well as adding too much salt to the boil.
> 
> TP :beer:



Naah, he's just "Burtonizing" his water...


----------



## Steve (29/1/09)

Geez - I thought it was just us Poms that whinged! Stop yer bloody whinging yer bloody Aussies! Its summer!


----------



## caleb (29/1/09)

boingk said:


> Its classic, Caleb. 3 fellows watching one poor [email protected]$tard dig a hole. Couple of guys leaning on shovels while one plants shrubs on a roundabout. Same ol' same ol'.



Except in Japan, where all six guys would be working their butts off at a frantic pace, and there'd be an extra guy in full dress uniform with tie, hat and white gloves to bow politely to any passer's by...


----------



## WitWonder (29/1/09)

Steve said:


> Geez - I thought it was just us Poms that whinged! Stop yer bloody whinging yer bloody Aussies! Its summer!



Yeah, I agree. Perth has had it's fair share of hot weather in the last month but you didn't see us starting an 8 page thread on it, did ya?!


----------



## Katherine (29/1/09)

WitWonder said:


> Yeah, I agree. Perth has had it's fair share of hot weather in the last month but you didn't see us starting an 8 page thread on it, did ya?!



Gosh what part of Perth are you in... It's being mild as! we have not even hit 40... Wait for Feburary!


----------



## Timmsy (29/1/09)

Damm its hot

:beer:


----------



## SJW (29/1/09)

Almost chilly here in Newcastle, a mild 34 deg C.


----------



## TidalPete (29/1/09)

Timmsy said:


> Damm its hot
> 
> :beer:





Come on you blokes









Toughen up a little & stop the crying. It's not as though it's going to be permanent.
The sand on the beach is hot, I'm walking in seagull shit, just got touched up by a bluey (Bluebottle), & the surf is too small up here ATM but you don't hear me complaining. :lol: 

Just drink lots of water in between beers.  

TP


----------



## cubbie (29/1/09)

Katie said:


> Gosh what part of Perth are you in... It's being mild as! we have not even hit 40... Wait for Feburary!



It was 40 on the 15th and 42 on the 16th  

From the 1st to the 11th the temp got below 35 only 3 times (32.2, 34.6, 34.3)

But your right about Feb, my AC will working like a........


----------



## kirem (30/1/09)

taken from The Week That Was [[email protected]]

Last year atmospheric scientist Dr Warwick Grace described Adelaide's heatwavewhich saw 35C-plus temperatures for 15 days in a row from March 3-17as a one-in-3,000-year event. Phew, we all thought, wouldn't want to go through that dreadful compressed vintage again in our lifetime. But hang on, Adelaide's already had five consecutive 35-degree-plus days this week and the forecast is for the heatwave to extend to at least Thursday, making it an 11-day heatwave and countingjust four days behind last year's fortnight from hell. So guess what? Get the cameras out and take a photo of that heat haze because we could all be about to experience an estimated one-in-six-zillion-year eventback-to-back one-in-3,000-year heatwaves! Mr Grace, what are the odds of that happening, please? Will give you something to do over the weekend.


ADELAIDE'S BACK-TO-BACK ONE-IN-3,000-YEAR HEATWAVES

Dr Grace, that's not a heatwavethis is a heatwave!



2008 - - - - - - - - - 2009
35.4 (March 3) 36.6 (January 26)
35.7 (March 4) 43.2 (January 27)
37.9 (March 5) 45.7 (January 28)
38.5 (March 6) 43.4 (January 29)
39.0 (March 7) 41.8 (Today, January 30 - 12.25pm)
39.8 (March 8) 40.0 (January 31 forecast)
40.2 (March 9) 40.0 (February 1 forecast)
40.0 (March 10) 39.0 (February 2 forecast)
38.4 (March 11) 38.0 (February 3 forecast)
39.2 (March 12) 38.0 (February 4 forecast)
39.7 (March 13) 40.0 (February 5 forecast)
38.6 (March 14) ?
38.3 (March 15) ?
39.9 (March 16) ?
40.5 (March 17) ?


----------



## Effect (30/1/09)

TidalPete said:


> Come on you blokes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey you sound like the guy I saw at dan murphy's buying the carton of mid west cans! :huh: :lol:


----------



## np1962 (30/1/09)

SJW said:


> Almost chilly here in Newcastle, a mild 34 deg C.




Our nighttime lows this week!
Oh well it's Friday afternoon, there's beer in the fridge and no work on the weekend!!! :icon_drunk: 
Can stay hot for another couple of days..... but would be nice if it cools down after dark  

Nige


----------



## ham2k (30/1/09)

Today's Australian

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story...2-11949,00.html



> Mr Watson [Regional Director, Bureau of Meteorology] said the heatwave [in Adelaide] was likely to outlast last year's record 15-day stretch, and could be hotter. "In March the sun angle was a little bit lower," he said. "So the extreme heat is mainly because of the high sun angle in January."


----------



## jonocarroll (30/1/09)

Any hotter here and I'll consider saving energy by doing a protein rest; just leave some wet grains out in the sun. I reckon that could get to 50*C.  

Where's that beer nerd thread - need to add: if you measure the daily temperature via percentage of mash temperature schedule.


----------



## peas_and_corn (30/1/09)

When is someone going to crank out the 'I survived the 2009 heatwave' like they did last year??


----------



## jonocarroll (30/1/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> When is someone going to crank out the 'I survived the 2009 heatwave' like they did last year??


That could go on the back of the bulk-buy shirts!

A picture of someone drinking their beer and;

"I survived the 2009 heatwave and all I got was this lousy liver damage."

While we're at it;

"I survived the AHB Polo-Shirt Bulk Buy and all i got was this lousy T-Shirt..." :blink:


----------



## Daniel.lear (30/1/09)

Fu^k its hot!! just finished brewing 20lts of IPA for the tanunda show.

And to top it off, both my beer fridges are strugling in the heat. Both are indicating 13 degrees!! I poured myself a beer and had to put ice in it! 

Oh the humanity!! please somebody think of the yeasties!!!

Leary


----------



## muckey (30/1/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> Any hotter here and I'll consider saving energy by doing a protein rest; just leave some wet grains out in the sun. I reckon that could get to 50*C.



dont worry about the mashing, I reckon its hot enough to roast your own grain :lol:


----------



## buttersd70 (30/1/09)

I've actually whacked my beer fridge thermostat up....so I can drink _cold _beer. Shock, horror, my Gran'da would turn in his grave. (Muckey...go out the back and check the ashes for me.) AAA at 4C, instead of my usual 9C....but damn, it's good.....


----------



## TidalPete (30/1/09)

Phillip said:


> hey you sound like the guy I saw at dan murphy's buying the carton of mid west cans!



I remember you! :lol: 

You're the clown I saw at the checkout buying something he didn't know anything about. :lol: :lol: 

TP


----------



## staggalee (30/1/09)

I just hope Wayne`s alright.
This whole thing is a bit of a worry, he doesn`t like the heat  

stagga.


----------



## kirem (5/2/09)

Does anybody remember laughter?

Tue 27/01/2009 41.5 
Wed 28/01/2009 43.7 
Thu 29/01/2009 42.8 
Fri 30/01/2009 43.3 
Sat 31/01/2009 44.1
Sun 01/02/2009 42.9 
Mon 02/02/2009 42.6
Tue 03/02/2009 40.1 
Wed 04/02/2009 40.9 
Thu 05/02/2009 40

and it supposed to be 41 tomorrow and 46 on Saturday then down to chilly 33degC

I have lived in both Darwin and Exmouth and maybe I am just getting older but I just don't remember heat like this.


----------



## Katherine (5/2/09)

kirem said:


> Does anybody remember laughter?
> 
> Tue 27/01/2009 41.5
> Wed 28/01/2009 43.7
> ...



YUCK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chappo1970 (5/2/09)

I truly feel sorry for you guys! I know up here in Brisvegas when we have high temps and high humidity that everyone starts getting frayed at the edges as the days go on. But 10 days of it is ridiculous! People are gunna crack and not in a nice funny ha ha way? Hope it ends soon for you...


----------



## buttersd70 (5/2/09)

A cool change has come in....todays not so bad, it's only 31C in my 'puter room atm. Almost time to dig the jumpers out. :lol:


----------



## Jazzafish (5/2/09)

Sweet... mash in with normal tap water for a beta glucanase/protien rest without the need of any heating... spread your hose out on the tin roof for an outback herms system!

Awesome


----------



## Maple (5/2/09)

Jazzafish said:


> Sweet... mash in with normal tap water for a beta glucanase/protien rest without the need of any heating... spread your hose out on the tin roof for an outback herms system!
> 
> Awesome


Gold! That's the funniest thing I've heard in a while, yet, seemingly intrigued as that heat is on it's way to Mexico


----------



## Brewer_010 (5/2/09)

kirem said:


> Does anybody remember laughter?
> 
> Tue 27/01/2009 41.5
> Wed 28/01/2009 43.7
> ...



What is freaking insane is that the Adelaide MORGUE is full from all those old people going toes up in the heat...ridiculous.

Cool change coming on Monday apparently - hang in there!


----------



## drsmurto (5/2/09)

43 tomorrow (Friday), 41 Saturday and 26 on Sunday.

Sunday = brewday!  

Yes, morgue is full, they have brought in an air-conditioned shipping container apparently....... h34r:


----------



## Adamt (5/2/09)

Most importantly... 25 degrees on Tuesday for the cricket! 

Perfect XXXX Gold drinking weather... :huh:


----------



## kirem (5/2/09)

kirem said:


> Does anybody remember laughter?
> 
> Tue 27/01/2009 41.5
> Wed 28/01/2009 43.7
> ...



Opps sorry should have said this is Mildura's lovely run of warm days.


----------



## Mantis (5/2/09)

43 Sat, 27 Sun. Hey, guess which day I will be brewing out in the shed


----------



## Jazman (5/2/09)

brew in shed next week for shure and bottle sat also mildura and riverland is always hotter than the rest of sa by a few degs


----------



## Tony (5/2/09)

I have put a pedistal fan out of the balcony blowing south. 

Your rotton weather is heading the NSW.

THey are forcasting it in the low to mid 40's till early next week

Its our turn 

THank god i have aircon and a pool


----------



## raven19 (5/2/09)

buttersd70 said:


> I've actually whacked my beer fridge thermostat up....so I can drink _cold _beer. Shock, horror, my Gran'da would turn in his grave. (Muckey...go out the back and check the ashes for me.) AAA at 4C, instead of my usual 9C....but damn, it's good.....



My fridge is still handling it ok, but it did get up to 38 inside our place last week...

I wish you well Butters on getting off the cigs...



Adamt said:


> Perfect XXXX Gold drinking weather... :huh:



Cant believe they can get away with only serving that at Adelaide Oval... after 10 or so they become bearable!


----------



## np1962 (5/2/09)

raven19 said:


> Cant believe they can get away with only serving that at Adelaide Oval... after 10 or so they become bearable!




It is sacrelidge(sp).
At least when the Rugby 7's is in town (3,4,5 April) we can get Coopers there. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## kirem (6/2/09)

Jazman said:


> mildura and riverland is always hotter than the rest of sa by a few degs



Not always.

Mildura is part of Sunraysia in Victoria. Riverland is in SA.

I had to move all my bags of grain from the shed and find a new place to store them as it would easily by over 50 degC in there most days ATM.

Making wine in this weather has been very interesting. lots of grape shrivel and sunburn and keeping fermentation temperature under control has been interesting. Acid levels are all over the place.

I have been trying to find time to brew but it gets too hot to make the modifications to the brewery so I can fire it up again.

The knock off beer has never tasted so good.


----------



## jonocarroll (6/2/09)

... Have fun with this.



> New South Wales is forecast to become the hottest place on the planet on Sunday, with the current heatwave sending temperatures soaring to 47C. Worst hit will be residents in the western NSW towns of Ivanhoe, Tibooburra and Broken Hill.


----------



## Pollux (6/2/09)

And to think, we were considering a move to Broken Hill last year......


----------

